# Photography Tips For DIY Projects?



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Up until know I used a real camera and not my phone. Now that I have 8MP in the new phone we will have to see.


Perspective is the biggie for finished projects. Don't just walk in a shoot in 4 directions.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just a guy with a camera from long ago, had a Nikon, but one thing I always noticed that sets some very good pictures apart from average is the background. Choose what you want to photograph and then look at what will be behind it (or beside it).

Story, I spent an hour at Sea World in CA many years ago and shot two rolls of film watching all of the water antics. When done I stopped to think and realized the background was terrible, a stage full of people, so found a place selling film and sat through the entire show again, from a better seat with the ocean behind all shots. Business trip so had plenty of time to kill. 

Bud


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

composition - composition - composition
with the correct lighting (either natural or illuminated).

.

.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like photography. Actually though, I know little to nothing about
taking good pictures. I do like to photograph my fish and my flowers,
and that’s where my focus is concentrated. 

I just have two cameras, both are canon digital cameras. Now I just
use my ipod. 

I’m surprised that no one has posted any of their favorite pics. 
I have a few ‘lucky’ shots of my fish that I took that I really like.

Are any of you willing to post your favorite DIY photos? 

As I said, I know little to nothing about photography, but have learned
that in photographing my fish, it’s best to do it early in the morning or
late afternoon - not in the blaring sun. :smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky shots...the last one is my favorite. We made a frame for it that looks
like waves of water...I know that there are hot spots on the heads of the fish 
from the sun.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Even more lucky shots...The first pic of the koi with a reflection on the
koi of the American flag makes it look like a 747. :smile:
Again, hot spots on the heads of the last two koi shots. 

...the second pic is one of the head knots lilies.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

you can find good reference books free at your local library.
good used books on Amazon for just a few dollars each.
let your photos "tell a story". let the picture be a reflection
of you, your personality, your skill, and how you see things
in a different light. what started out as a hobby for me in my early
years led to some very profitable freelance work photographing
kids, families and weddings. and let me tell you one thing,
there is no pressure in the world greater than photographing 
a young bride in her first marriage to her high school sweetheart. 
you have only one chance to get it right the first time.
taking photos of fish in a well balanced tank can be a challenge
to get all the elements aligned just right within the time frame of
one second.
I'm sure Cricket can share some good forums for novice photographers. 
(I would also like to re-enter the hobby once I upgrade from my point-n-shoot). 

.

there is a fellow member on a woodworking forum that made the most
beautiful project out of several types of wood . . . . 
he photographed it on his table saw with all kinds of junk in the 
surrounding area and background. it was just - well, unsettling 
to anyone that knows anything about composition and lighting. 
I sent him a polite PM with helpful hints on how to "showcase" his
extraordinary craftsmanship and design skills and he retorted with: 
"hey, I am picturing my project - not my shop". so I left it at that.
I started out in photography when I was 14 years old with an old
Brownie 120 camera. a makeshift darkroom and I was developing 
my own B&W film and printing my own photos.
when I was about 22, I went "Big Time" with an old used Graflex 4x5
Crown Graphic and I thought I was another Ansel Adams.
I gave my daughter two boxes of Canon 35mm cameras and lenses that, 
at one time, were VERY expensive. that whole lot now is worth about $50.00.
it doesn't matter what "instrument" you use to take photographs with.
and it surely doesn't matter how much you paid for the camera.
as long as you put everything into perspective. put some thought into
how others will be seeing and enjoying your work and appreciate it
just as much as you do.

Happy Pitcher Takin !!

and one last word about photographs: now that we are in the 21st Century,
everyone uses their phone for EVERYTHING. Find some way to back up and
store all the data that you want to save. Natural catastrophes are hitting
all over the world and taking all family mementos away forever.
my daughter had her phone for over 8 years. her two kids total life photos 
were on her phone. . . . . and she lost it overboard into the deep blue ocean
on a boating trip. (no backup other than the ones she shared on social media).
I had about 4 or 5 shoeboxes full of my lifetime photographs and negatives
that I lost forever in a hurricane - never to be seen again.
so, if you photograph something of value and sentimental to you, find a way
to store them in different locations "just in case" something unimaginable happens.

.

.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

Know the basics of composing a photo. Thankfully, they aren't hard to find online. Natural light is your friend. Take many shots, even if they are of the same angle. I've had times when I only discovered slightly blurred photos much later but can't recreate the photo anymore.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

My personal tips...

You don't need a fancy camera. If you practice with your phone you can get some pretty good shots. (These are on my iPhone.)

Get closer and get down to the level of what you are photographing.









Experiment for a different perspective. 

In this one I turned my phone upside down. This is a small McDonald's toy that came in a Happy Meal for my grandson.


----------



## Chickenbrowncow (Oct 27, 2019)

Always take into account the lighting and positioning your self to take advantage of it. I like shadow play and use of filters but nothing shows a project off like proper lighting and natural light.


----------



## Chickenbrowncow (Oct 27, 2019)

Cricket said:


> My personal tips...
> 
> You don't need a fancy camera. If you practice with your phone you can get some pretty good shots. (These are on my iPhone.)
> 
> ...


That is really good


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Hold the d**m phone in "landscape" mode!!!!

Seriously, some good tips here; I use all of the above.

I'll add one: "level" the picture. Use anything; the horizon, a windowsill, a post, wall or pillar, whatever. Something has to be plumb or level in the photo. That sets the perspective for everything else. If everything is cocked at some strange angle, it looks "wrong." That's not to say you can't play with perspective and parallax. But consider carefully what you want to be the center of attention.

Back to my first point, I was at a family gathering the other day where everyone wanted pictures of various groups of relatives. I was in one big group photo where the "photographer" was trying to get everyone to squeeze together so she could get us all in frame. All the while holding the phone "profile." Duh!

And please, please, if you ever see a newsworthy event and want to catch it on video, TURN YOU PHONE sideways so it looks right on the TV news!!


----------



## AmyFuller (Jan 15, 2018)

Such great information, I like to take photos, it will be very useful to me!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If possible, for outdoor photos choose a overcast/cloudy day.


----------



## Let it Snow (Feb 23, 2019)

1. Most importantly, shoot RAW. RAW files allow much more adjustment than jpeg or tiff.
2. Use a device to correct White Balance. A grey card works but if your want professional results, purchase an XRite ColorChecker Passport and install the Plug-In for Adobe Lightroom.
3. Use a Tripod
4. Use off-camera flash with an umbrella or other diffuser, two or more is better.
5. Shoot attached to a Notebook computer. That way you can see the photo full screen instantly. Software like Nikon Camera Control Pro 2 enables full control of Nikon camera settings including ISO, Shutter Speed, F/Stop, WB, and every other menu setting.
You can also release the shutter from the computer.
6. Stage the scene. In a Dining rm, set the table with place settings, flowers, a bottle of wine, wine in a glass. You get the idea.
Here's a few from a B&B I shot


----------



## AmyFuller (Jan 15, 2018)

AmyFuller said:


> Such great information, I like to take photos, it will be very useful to me!


Thanks!


----------



## Zubida (Jan 22, 2020)

Set a camera lens to the highest resolution and higher ISO.
Make sure your lens is clean. This is especially important with smartphones, which frequently have smudges and debris on the camera lens and touch screen. Remove unnecessary items from the frame so that your project only be focused.


----------



## Zubida (Jan 22, 2020)

Keep the background mess-free.
Remove unnecessary things from the background, so your project is the focus of the photograph. On that equivalent note, keep the organization of the photograph basic. You need viewers to comprehend your DIY project immediately.


----------

